# thunb nuts



## savarin (Nov 20, 2018)

Whilst waiting for my half nuts so I can get back to a heap of threading operations I made 4 stainless thumb nuts for the bearing caps on the bino.


----------



## francist (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice knurls.

-frank


----------



## savarin (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Frank, I use the camjack knurler, well worth the effort of making it. That stainless is a bugger to get to track evenly


----------



## Z2V (Nov 21, 2018)

Good job, looks nice. I haven’t tried knurling yet. Something new to learn everyday


----------

